# Vorbestellerboxen



## VollgasPilot (15. Oktober 2017)

Ich war die Tage im MediaMarkt und echt fassungslos was da rumsteht. Da stehen sogenannte Vorbestellerboxen für Spiele herum die noch nichtmal am Markt sind oder geschweige denn in Sicht, z.B. Red Dead Redemption 2. Einfach nur ein leerer Karton wo außer ein Code nichts drin ist - davon aber eine ganze Reihe voll mit verschiedenen Spielen die noch nicht am Markt sind.

Sorry aber was ist denn das bitte für ein Müll, werden die Publisher immer blöder oder was?

Wenn ich so einen Spiele-Karton im Laden sehe will ich das Spiel auch kaufen und zocken können!

Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Saguya (15. Oktober 2017)

Willkommen in der Heutigen Welt  das ist leider ganz normal, das es solche Boxen gibt, genau so wie dem DLC kram, Melkt die Spieler so gut wie es geht, normal halt.
Ist auch leider so, das nur noch Codes etc. in den Boxen sind und man sich das Game erst mal laden muss, anstatt ne CD/BD ein zu legen, ist auch der gleiche Müll, mit den Nutzungsrechten, du kaufst dir das Spiel und hast nur Rechte es zu nutzen, aber gehören tut es dir nicht und wenn es dann bsp. per Steam gerregt ist, Perfekt wenn dein Acc gesperrt wird ohne Grund (Ist mir schon zwei mal passiert), daher mag ich Steam und co. nicht wirklich gerne.


----------



## drstoecker (15. Oktober 2017)

Vorbestellerboxen ist Bauernfängerei. Das letzte Spiel was ich mit DVDs gekauft habe war bf1, aber auch nur weil es der beste Preis zum Release war. Ansonsten gibt es nur noch Kauf als keys da dort der Preis dort meist viel günstiger ist. Auch sollte man nie zu Release kaufen und lieber etwas warten bis die Kinderkrankheiten ausgemerzt sind sofern überhaupt möglich. 
Aber zurück zum Thema, die vorbestellerboxen bieten meist irgendwelche zusätzlichen bonis um die Leute im Vorfeld schon zum Kauf zu animieren. Der Einzelhandel wird unter dem onlinehandel sehr zu leiden haben.
achso und zum Thema Steam und co da hatte ich bisher noch keine Probleme, dieses nutze ich seit hl2 durchweg!


----------

